# Slow Cooker Scalloped Potatoes



## betterthanabox (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am hosting Christmas at my house again this year and am looking for a TNT Scalloped Potato recipe. I think it will pair nicely with the ham . Does anyone have a good recipe? Thanks!


----------



## betterthanabox (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone?!?!? Christmas is this week and I am clueless!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2011)

This is the recipe I've used for years.  It's delicious and my family loves this.  I realize some people turn up their nose at the canned soup ingredient, but it works for me and mine. 

Crockpot Cheesy Party Potatoes | Taste of Home Community


PS.. By the way when you are looking for a recipe add ISO (in search of) to the title of your post.   You'll get a faster response.


----------



## betterthanabox (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Kayelle!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2011)

This looks scrumptious, Kayelle!  It also reminds me of a relative's recipe, that I've been begging her to share for years!  Ha!  Got it now!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2011)

You're so welcome B.

Dawg, it always makes me wonder why some folks won't share a recipe when asked? 
It's a real pet peeve of mine.  I think you'll really like this.


----------

